# Anything worth salvaging



## JetFixxxer (Oct 24, 2019)

It's not a pedal, but a chronometer..Have a couple of these and before I take them to the recycling place. Just wondering if anything here that could be used on pedals.


----------



## benny_profane (Oct 24, 2019)

What are those TO-92 packages?


----------



## JetFixxxer (Oct 24, 2019)

Can't read all of them some of them have some kind of coating on them.  The ones I can read are
2N4401, A64051, and LM7(xxx) can't make out the rest.

One looks like  403 450


----------



## Nostradoomus (Oct 24, 2019)

I’d take out the photocell and the transistors and call it a day


----------



## benny_profane (Oct 24, 2019)

Nostradoomus said:


> I’d take out the photocell and the transistors and call it a day


Yeah that’s pretty much it. If you can use the displays maybe that too. That LM7... will be a voltage regulator I believe.


----------

